# looking for some help in sw pittsburgh



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

I am looking for a little plowing help with a few accts. in lawrence, McMurry area


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

*Can help*

I am fron the mcmurray area and can help you out.


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

*extreme*

Hey how do you want me to get in touch with you? If you dont want to post your phone number give me your email, mine is [email protected]


----------

